# 2011 Guinness Records



## Stefan (Oct 18, 2010)

I saw the 2011 Guinness-World Records book today. The 2010 version twice wrote that Ron holds the world record with his 9.55 seconds. That is finally gone now, but Erik still isn't in there because they decided to not tell the regular 3x3x3 speed record at all. The only cubing records they mention are David Calvo's four cubes underwater, Haiyan's record blindfolded, and Anssi's record solving with _her_ feet.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 18, 2010)

I thought those 3 were the only good records anyway :fp


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't understand why they would tell feet and underwater, but not 2H speed. Any ideas?


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 18, 2010)

Maybe they decided that single solves are getting boring, and they decide to mention other crazy cubing accomplishments instead? The gender mix-up is annoying, they should be careful with their notes.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 18, 2010)

Because they are catering to idiots. People just want to see stupid things in these books.

edit - I'm not referring to blind as stupid.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 18, 2010)

Not the first time journalists/Arnaud/other people think I'm a female.


----------



## flan (Oct 18, 2010)

They dont seen to like putting the same record twice in the series of books. I guess there philiosphy is that readers would be more likely to buy the books if they had different quirky records like underwater instead of just updates to the obvious ones.


----------



## kinch2002 (Oct 18, 2010)

Anyone know what the UWR for underwater is? I did 6 (and a half) when I tried


----------



## Carrot (Oct 18, 2010)

It's so funny, because a danish newspaper wrote that I was in the book xP (I'm not...)

They even wrote I had solved a 'pyramix' in 3.92 seconds O___o (my former WR average)(the newspaper)

I LOL'ed so hard when I read it


----------



## Owen (Oct 18, 2010)

I wonder if all the other records are this messed up.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Oct 18, 2010)

I think that really short guy is just a long way away from the camera.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 18, 2010)

Odder said:


> It's so funny, because a danish newspaper wrote that I was in the book xP (I'm not...)



Oh, I should've said that this is the German version of the book. Don't know whether other versions have the same records. Have you checked the Danish version?



Owen said:


> I wonder if all the other records are this messed up.


 
Yeah, I have no faith in Guinness's accuracy at all. This is just an entertainment book, not to be taken seriously. Records in big serious things like running are better found on wikipedia or specialized sites (like IAAF), smaller serious things like cubing are still better found on specialized sites (like WCA), and Guinness is for the obscure non-serious stuff for which there are no organizations (other than Guinness). And even for that, Guinness wouldn't be the first place I'd look. Wikipedia is much better for many things, for example tallest people. Much more easily found there, much more information, and more up to date. I have no idea what kind of people buy that book these days.


----------



## Slash (Oct 18, 2010)

Didn't it say anything about Milán's 24 hours record? (4786 cubes) It was a Guinness record race, we even had an official person from Guinness.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 18, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Wikipedia is much better for many things, for example tallest people. Much more easily found there, much more information, and more up to date.



And even Wikipedia's wrong. It has the tallest American at the bottom of the page as George Bell, but Igor Vovkovinskiy is taller. George Bell's individual page acknowledges this, but all of Wikipedia didn't get updated when this was certified (which I believe was earlier this year). Igor lives in Rochester, so it was in the local media a lot.

Wikipedia is good for getting a starting hypothesis, and that's about it. Verify it elsewhere.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 18, 2010)

The standard of cubing..the 3x3 speedsolve..was not in there?

<_<


----------



## qqwref (Oct 18, 2010)

Stefan said:


> I saw the 2011 Guinness-World Records book today. The 2010 version twice wrote that Ron holds the world record with his 9.55 seconds. That is finally gone now, but Erik still isn't in there because they decided to not tell the regular 3x3x3 speed record at all.


Hahaha!



Stefan said:


> David Calvo's four cubes underwater


Two (three?) people have done six... and there used to be a video of one of those. And beating that is quite possible. Someday I'll bother to actually give this an attempt.



Stefan said:


> Haiyan's record blindfolded, and Anssi's record solving with _her_ feet.


Surprisingly good for Guinness if you don't count the gender swap.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 18, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Oh, I should've said that this is the German version of the book. Don't know whether other versions have the same records. Have you checked the Danish version?


 
yes, I did... it's the same cubing rcords in the Danish version.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 18, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Erik still isn't in there because they decided to not tell the regular 3x3x3 speed record at all.





Stefan said:


> Anssi's record solving with *her* feet.





Odder said:


> It's so funny, because a danish newspaper wrote that I was in the book xP (I'm not...)





Odder said:


> They even wrote I had solved a 'pyramix' in 3.92 seconds O___o (my former WR average)(the newspaper)



Epic fails...


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 19, 2010)

I think I know why it said Ron van Bruchem was the fastest it wasn't that Guinness world records were slow at finding out, it was because Erik Never told them that he got 7.08 (sorry if this is wrong) but did anyone ever tell them about Erik's 7.08?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 19, 2010)

It's not like it's hard to find, Alcuber, Google is a powerful tool that I'm sure the Guinness research team uses.

Edit: Ironically enough googling "rubik's cube guinness record" shows a wikipedia entry for the Rubik's Cube as the first result. The records section of the wikipedia page talks about Erik's 7.08.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 19, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> It's not like it's hard to find, Alcuber, Google is a powerful tool that I'm sure the Guinness research team uses.


But they need proof like a video and if you're attempting to break a record then there must be a guy from GWR


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 19, 2010)

They can go to any official WCA event and take video. I'm actually surprised we haven't heard about Feliks being contacted about the Guiness Record for it. I edited my previous post, I got a kick out of how Googling rubik's cube guiness record shows Erik's WR in a wikipedia entry (that is the first result).


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 19, 2010)

Stefan said:


> I saw the 2011 Guinness-World Records book today. The 2010 version twice wrote that Ron holds the world record with his 9.55 seconds. That is finally gone now, but Erik still isn't in there because they decided to not tell the regular 3x3x3 speed record at all. The only cubing records they mention are David Calvo's four cubes underwater, Haiyan's record blindfolded, and Anssi's record solving with _her_ feet.


 
oh yeah, i read the GB2010, it had that like Anssi got 36.xx with what part of the body? look at page x to find out


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 19, 2010)

It'd be cool to have one section just for twisty puzzles.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 19, 2010)

It'd be cool if the community would just forget about trying to make GWR actually follow cubing records. (It won't happen.)


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 19, 2010)

qqwref said:


> It'd be cool if the community would just forget about trying to make GWR actually follow cubing records. (It won't happen.)


 
Good idea. The WR for 3x3 probably isn't the only thing incorrect.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 19, 2010)

qqwref said:


> It'd be cool if the community would just forget about trying to make GWR actually follow cubing records. (It won't happen.)


 
I totally agree with this  *putting my vote in the 'votebox' I made of paper*


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 19, 2010)

qqwref said:


> It'd be cool if the community would just forget about trying to make GWR actually follow cubing records. (It won't happen.)


 
I think we've done a pretty good job of forgetting about it. It's only about once a year that this thread pops up, and hey, they almost got it the first year they had Ron.


----------



## maggot (Oct 19, 2010)

They could have put those record in there to keep accuracy amongst our ever changing records. 
1) underwater record not being a WCA event
2) haiyan isnt going to be cubing WCA for a while (maybe guiness knows this as well?) 
3) feet event is a novelty and has not recently been broken for a while? (dont quote me)

but it seems as though the records in there would stand.. feet isnt brought to too many events, haiyan probably wont be beat soon, and underwater is a guinness book record (calling out a guinness delegate to record the record break) 

someone should really break this record. is this underwater unsupported breathing? snorkel? in one breath? i mean, what are the requirements?


----------



## Bryan (Oct 19, 2010)

You guys are thinking too much. Here's a hint: Guinness doesn't care. If they can find a quick fact that satisfies 99.999% of the people reading the book, they're good. Just like they're not going to accept someone's word for the most pingpong balls held in the mouth without their official person there to observe and make sure they're real ping pong balls, they won't blindly accept WCA results. Yes, we're more organized than the PPBIMA (Ping Pong Ball In Mouth Association), but to Guinness, we're basically the same.


----------



## jiggy (Oct 19, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Yes, we're more organized than the PPBIMA (Ping Pong Ball In Mouth Association), but to Guinness, we're basically the same.


I loled so hard, ping pong balls came out of my mouth.


----------



## r_517 (Oct 19, 2010)

Guinness only cares about how to make money, given the fact that they need to earn money for TV broadcasting, maintenance fees, salaries etc so they need some unconventional stuff to catch people's eyes and entertainment them. Two hands solving is a way too "simple" from their viewpoint


----------



## guusrs (Oct 19, 2010)

Don't forget Guinness is a beer and those recods should only be told when you're drunk


----------



## brunson (Oct 19, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> But they need proof like a video and if you're attempting to break a record then there must be a guy from GWR


 
I don't think they require it to recognize records in swimming or track and field. They probably just don't recognize WCA as an organization they will accept results from. That's purely speculation on my part.


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 19, 2010)

They used to have the cubing record "Fastest cube solved by ROBOT" in huge letters and a giant picture, and Ron's former WR was in small print, with no picture.


----------



## scylla (Oct 19, 2010)

> You guys are thinking too much. Here's a hint: Guinness doesn't care. If they can find a quick fact that satisfies 99.999% of the people reading the book, they're good. Just like they're not going to accept someone's word for the most pingpong balls held in the mouth without their official person there to observe and make sure they're real ping pong balls, they won't blindly accept WCA results. Yes, we're more organized than the PPBIMA (Ping Pong Ball In Mouth Association), but to Guinness, we're basically the same.



They do take results of other assocations like IAAF. At least in the version I had 20 years ago 

But to be honest... Guiness will be gone in a few years


----------



## Joker (Oct 19, 2010)

I find it stupid that Guinness can't even get their facts straight. Book of WRs? No, book of stupidicy.


TheMachanga said:


> They used to have the cubing record "Fastest cube solved by ROBOT" in huge letters and a giant picture, and Ron's former WR was in small print, with no picture.


 
And guess what? The WR for robot was wrong :fp


----------



## splinteh (Oct 19, 2010)

It's sort of like if you bring your cube to school. People are going to find it's not interesting anymore after a couple weeks.


----------



## goatseforever (Oct 20, 2010)

I do not think normal everyday people care as much about speedcubin as much as the speedsolving community would like to believe.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 20, 2010)

Joker said:


> I find it stupid that Guinness can't even get their facts straight. Book of WRs? *No, book of stupidicy.*


 
I loled.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Oct 20, 2010)

So stupid book but I'm happy for Ron. But the funniest is seeing cube larger than life. Beating the champions on a 2x2 fewest move demonstrates ignorance and don't dare admit that the timing isn't the best.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrhPRr_1Klw


----------



## TheMachanga (Oct 20, 2010)

They should have 2 pages dedicated to cubing. lol


----------



## blah (Oct 20, 2010)

They should have 2 pages dedicated to Gaétan. lol


----------



## qqwref (Oct 20, 2010)

blah said:


> They should have 2 pages dedicated to Gaétan. lol


 
YES


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 22, 2010)

Haven't we gone over this kind of stuff before? They don't accept the WCA official rules(Lube not allowed), and up until Haiyan(I guess) the rule they had for BLD was that inspection time didn't get counted.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Oct 22, 2010)

I also thought that you aren't allowed to bring your own speedcube. You have to use a real Rubiks' brand cube, straight out of the box they give you.


----------



## Carrot (Oct 22, 2010)

blah said:


> They should have 2 pages dedicated to Gaétan. lol


 
Definitely!! It would make much more people read the book =D


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 22, 2010)

Stefan said:


> I have no idea what kind of people buy that book these days.



People who like the shiny cover.


----------



## riffz (Oct 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> People who like the shiny cover.


 
But it's so prettttttttty...


----------



## Bryan (Oct 23, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I also thought that you aren't allowed to bring your own speedcube. You have to use a real Rubiks' brand cube, straight out of the box they give you.


 
They'll change the rule to whatever accommodates them. Ron's record obviously wasn't set with a new cube.

But their rules for other things are just as strange. Many (not all) of the endurance things have breaks built into them. Holding your breath has oxygen taken beforehand....


----------

